# Class bunny visiting :-0



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaaaaaagh.

I agreed to take a turn with the class bunny. Yes, I know that I have three children and a hunting dog. I had the kind of Mom who NEVER let me bring the class pet home, though...and I didn't want to be that kind of a mom. ???

Anyway, S'mores arrived home a couple of hours ago, and Gracie is FREAKING OUT. She stayed on point for the first 20 minutes or so, then began yelping and whining and pawing at the cage. Moved bunny to bathroom...she is scratching at the door, squealing & panting. She has diarrhea she is so bent out of shape (the dog, I mean, though the bunny probably isn't too happy either).

Ideas for calming her down? There is a training opportunity here I am sure. But my head hurts and I can't think straight.

Why oh why oh why oh why.

Oh, and 4 degrees Fahrenheit tonight...yes -15C...so outside is not an option.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds like an interesting scenario. Since the dog has been bred for over 1000 years to decimate the creature you've now introduced it to, it will take work and patience. I would suggest placing the bunny (in cage) on the floor close to your pup and doing some strong obedience training with alot of positive reinforcement. Have your dog sit in front of the bunny, then treat, stay, then treat, down, then treat; so on and so forth till the pup shows a hint of acceptance. I personally wouldn't let the bunny out of the cage while the pup is in the same room at all. Make sure your kids get quality time with the bunny because that is just a fun memory for them. No matter how much you work at, i think your pup is going to view that bunny as a moving, living chew toy. Good luck (I say this to the bunny)


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Victoria - I do not have any suggestions, but I feel your pain.
Can you take Gracie for a walk to blow off some steam? 

I think I might face a similar situation...

My daughter asked to get a couple of chickens in the spring, I have 2 scenarios running through my head:
- the chickens will die from stress
- the dogs will loose their minds

Sorry can't offer any help, good luck!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Btw, you should try to photograph the pup/bunny encounter. We could use a good chuckle here on the forum!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Camera phone...will try to do better!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

We have two free range guinea pigs in our garden. 
Willow has known them there all her life,so no response. Poppy never showed too much interest  - strangely?
But Indi would stand on the patio staring and quiver and drool long bootlaces for the first ... say.. six months or so... :
He's forgotten about them now,they can be out grazing and he doesn't acknowledge them.
Good luck fluffy bunny!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I'm sorry but your post has cracked me up and the pictures are great! I know this isn't funny to you now, but hopefully later it can be. Can you tell Gracie to "leave it" if she starts to paw the cage? I would try leaving the bunny out (not in the bathroom) and getting Gracie used to it being there, without causing the bunny or Gracie too much stress, if that's possible. What if you get some really tasty treats and do some basic commands with Gracie next to the cage. Treat her any time she relaxes next to the cagel? I'm not sure, but good luck!

Sorry, I should have read the other posts, before posting. ;D I agree with dmak.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know what is funnier - the pictures or the name of the bunny....s'mores....hahahaha.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> I don't know what is funnier - the pictures or the name of the bunny....s'mores....hahahaha.


Yes, and my dog would gladly toast her and eat her by a campfire!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is too funny! ;D I can only imagine what's going on in Gracie's head! How long is the bunny staying?
Great pics!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Have fun with that... My boys would go insane. If I could let the bunny out of the cage I could tell them leave it and they would (like with our cats) but in a cage it would be like I gave them a gift they had to open!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, good luck with that!! ;D ;D

If I allowed a bunny into the house, even briefly, Willie would be just beside himself. His goal would be to pick it up and shake it like a toy. I have seen him out in his yard, and he is a cold-blooded killer, I tell you.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I had a pretty good laugh at your story! I have no other advice aside from what's been offered here already. Good luck! Jasper would have lost his mind by now!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I've got an idea...


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

S'mores to Gracie...I'm in a cage you can't get me.....nananananana ;D

What great pictures, I sure hope Gracie survives this interloper into her domain.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Datacan - bwahahahahahahah!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Gracie and S'mores made my day .... sincerest simpathies VictoriaW - would give good money to get a realtime feed of their thoughts


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Datacan you bad bad boy 

Funniest thread I've read in a long time. Sorry to laugh at your misfortune VictoriaW but I'm sure you've cheered a lot of people up. Any chance of a live internet feed? ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, forgot about the children... must find something appropriate... you can ditch the crate, also... Yum, yum....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I do love rabbit...really yummy 
(VictoriaW, please don't let your children read this ;D )


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't offer any advice but your pictures caused me to laugh a little too loud at work. Given that my coworkers don't have hunting dogs...they didn't find as much humor in this.

S'mores- I hope you have a lucky rabbit's foot. You might need it.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Wondering how Gracie and S'mores are doing ..... hoping S'mores is still surviving ........ and that you haven't had a complete nervous breakdown VictoriaW!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

S'mores has been returned to preschool, alive and in one piece. The first 24 hours were wild (Gracie was up barking ALL night the first night) but we then settled in a bit. 

What wound up working best was keeping the cage in the bathroom (any easily closed room would have worked, but we have a very open floor plan). I let Gracie visit with S'mores, sniffing and wagging and bouncing around the bunny cage, as long as she was polite about it. Once she began barking or pawing or whining excessively, I pulled her out and shut the door. It didn't take Gracie long to catch on -- after being kicked out a couple of times, she quickly learned to sit pretty in her "down" position outside the bathroom until I let her back in. :

I crated Gracie the morning we carried S'mores out of the house. She was still howling and shrieking when we returned home a half hour later. She then spent about an hour zooming about the house at top speed like a lunatic, before passing out for the rest of the day.

I think they might have gotten used to each other eventually...although I have no interest in finding out. I have explained to my kids that small caged animals are what parents buy to pacify children who aren't lucky enough to have dogs!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad you ...and the bunny survived! Sounds like it was great training for Gracie. And your kids will always remember when you let them bring the class bunny home.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Oquirrh said:


> And your kids will always remember when you let them bring the class bunny home.


We will *ALL* remember when you let them bring the class bunny home.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good job!

Thanks for the update. I was waiting for the successful conclusion before sharing this story with my sister. She rescues house rabbits and will enjoy this story to no end.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I was beginning to worry when we hadn't had an update for a while :O


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Good point, Lyra! 

jld - I will have to share this story with my aunt! She used to work in the bunny house at Best Friends Animal Sanctuary.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ahh, too bad,
but, here's the good news, Victoria... S'mores will be back, if you have another.... 3+1=4


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

OMG smores ate the dog


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

See, tried to warn you... them rabbits is dangerous


----------

